# Questions regarding WorldMark from an infrequent user



## LisaH (Nov 16, 2010)

I've owned 7000 points for about 10 years but I mainly use the credits at the WM resorts. I understand that, instead of buying more points, I could just buy some one-time use points and transfer them into my account. I need to make a reservation in a month and might need some extra points. What's the going rate for 1000 points and a house-keeping token?


Also, if I make a reservation at a particular resort for a specific week, can I deposit the exact week into RCI?


----------



## joe-holiday (Nov 16, 2010)

*WM points*

Ive seen $57 per 1000
Craigs list Seattle
Thats why I wanted a friend to share
WM Coral Baja is 10000 pts per week. I can buy points for $570
Thats about the price of MF
Joe


----------



## cotraveller (Nov 16, 2010)

One time use WorldMark  credits, usually referred to as credit rentals, usually go for somewhere in the range of 5 to 6.5 cents per credit.  HK tokens are in the $50 to $65 range.  The price will be somewhat dependent n the expiration dates and on how anxious the seller is to make a deal.  There is a credit rental board on the WorldMark Owners forum, http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php.  You need to register with your owner number to access the credit rental section.  The advantage of that is that you are reasonably sure you are dealing with another owner.

For RCI deposits you can only deposit credits, you do not deposit a specific week at a specific WorldMark resort. That is a change from the prior system where a week was deposited for you.  The change happened earlier this year when the RCI portal was added to the WorldMark web site.  For WorldMark, online RCI exchanges are handled through the portal, not on the RCI web site.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 16, 2010)

There's also the WMOwners forum.
Credits/Tokens for Rent - http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=67
CREDIT/TOKEN RENTAL FORMS - http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17170

NOTE: Just be careful with any of the sites. This is a private transaction between two individuals.  
For example: http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19801


Another option, is renting via a broker to eliminate the risk. I've rented one time use credits several times from Henri Moreau
 from http://wmcredits.net/ourinventory.html


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 16, 2010)

cotraveller said:


> There is a credit rental board on the WorldMark Owners forum, http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php. You need to register with your owner number to access the credit rental section. The advantage of that is that you are reasonably sure you are dealing with another owner.


\

1. Next to impossible to find and requires seperate steps to access the thread.

2. All discussion of pricing must occur in PM

3. Section is trolled by owners looking to buy at 40/1000 and resell at 57-60/1000


IMHO the rental section of WMOWNERS is the most efficient


----------

